# never judge a book by it's cover



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Alright, so nothing to do with dogs but had to share this. Never paid this dude any mind because well, he's got a KFC bucket on his head (and that screams jackass), but I checked this out the other day and to say the least, I'm impressed.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

He is good.... KFC bucket just adds a little character


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Hm... Nothing shouts class like a KFC bucket... But if his mad skills don't catch your attention at least the bucket will


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

WOW I hope someday day my son can play like that. I like the KFC bucket hat I think I will save the next one we have and wear it this winter I need a new winter hat. LOL


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO @ the KFC bucket (although I don't KFC's food, lol). Definitely gives character, like Lauren said. Awesome solo though!! Can't wait to see more! If you're into drummers, check out Neill Purt.. he's awesome as well!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*buckethead*

Bill Monroe, Lester Flatt and Earl Scruggs would be proud!


----------

